# Travel Photography-Death Valley National Park



## johngreutert (Apr 10, 2015)

Any suggestions for great shooting- where are some great spots, tips, etc. Thanks.

I'm going in May, 2015.

Thanks for all advice


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 10, 2015)

Death Valley is one of my favourite places to shoot landscapes in the world - and i live in UK.

Make sure you visit Mesquite Dunes and other dunes, Zabriski Point, Badwater, Devil's Cornfield, Devil's Golf Course and The Racetrack. Sadly the latter has become more popular with tourists and as a result, The Racetrack has been somewhat spoiled - rocks stolen etc. Still worth a trip nevertheless. 

Check this out ... I shot it eight years ago when there were more rocks  

http://www.rodedwards.co.uk/files/20634/racetrack2/Racetrack_2.html

Make sure you book accommodation in advance as it's limited.


----------



## quod (Apr 11, 2015)

I only shot there once, so my experience is limited. I shot at Mesquite Dunes, Zabriski Point, Badwater Basin, Mosaic Canyon, Artist's Drive. All are recommended. My personal favorite is Artist's Drive, which has multi-colored rocks, a lot like Zabriskie Point, but you can get closer to the hills. A decent guide is Death Valley Photographer's Guide by Dan Suzio. It's a stark, beautiful place. Enjoy!


----------



## PCM-madison (Apr 11, 2015)

I agree with the other recommendations. Here is a self portrait taken along Artist's drive. There are also interesting historic sites like Scotty's Castle, locations where important movies were filmed, etc.


----------

